# Java Servertool, Sinn und Zweck?



## DerKoenig (26. April 2010)

Moin Leude,

wir diskutieren in einer kleinen Gruppe aktuell über die Nutzung von Corba. NUn haben wir auch gelesen, dass man Server mittels eines Servertools starten und registrieren kann. Das Servertool wird mit Java mitgeliefert.

Was für Vor und Nachteile ergeben sich daraus? Sinn und Zweck? 

Man kann den Server ja auch ganz normal starten per Klassenaufruf starten.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## gorefest (28. April 2010)

Du solltest schon ein wenig mehr Details springen lassen, wenn Du eine Antwort erwartest.


----------



## DerKoenig (28. April 2010)

Welche Infos?

Bei Java wird ein Servertool mitgeliefert... siehe in den bin Ordner "Servertool.exe"

Wofür wird sie verwendet? Sinn und Zweck?


----------



## gorefest (28. April 2010)

Aso, das meinst Du.

Das ist ein Referenz-ORB für CORBA. Aber unter uns gesprochen... ich habe einmal versucht, damit was zum fliegen zu bringen und grandios an diversen Problemen gescheitert. Das Teil ist afaik auch nicht als Produktivsystem gedacht worden.

Wenn ich heute Remoting mache, dann mache ich das meistens gegen JBoss (wäre CORBA (IIOP) bei EJB Clients oder direct SOAP über SOAP Bindings in SLSBs).

Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass das eine nicht-Java-Anwendung ist? Oder was spricht bei Euch dann gegen einen App-Server oder eben  nur JACORB.

Grüße
gore


----------

